# Lehrer für Verzauberkunst



## Laengischlaengi (31. August 2007)

Hi!

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich einen Lehrer für Verzauberkunst finde.
Mein Skill ist jetzt auf 150 also bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich einen  Verzauberkunstfachmann.

Ich kenn nämlich nur einen im Steinkrallengebirge. Das ist aber ein Orc lvl40 PvP.

Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung?

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Mondenkynd (31. August 2007)

Laengischlaengi schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich einen Lehrer für Verzauberkunst finde.
> Mein Skill ist jetzt auf 150 also bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich einen  Verzauberkunstfachmann.
> ...



Hab das gleiche Problem bin Ally habe meinen Skill jetzt auf 155 und finde keinen Fachmann....hat jemand ne Idee oder die Lösung? Thnx im voraus.


----------



## Mondenkynd (31. August 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem bin Ally habe meinen Skill jetzt auf 155 und finde keinen Fachmann....hat jemand ne Idee oder die Lösung? Thnx im voraus.



Also für die Horde ist nur jemand im Steinkrallengebirge und für die Allys der ist im Wald von Elwyn im Turm =D, Frage also erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laengischlaengi (31. August 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem bin Ally habe meinen Skill jetzt auf 155 und finde keinen Fachmann....hat jemand ne Idee oder die Lösung? Thnx im voraus.



Wenn du deinen Skill schon auf 155 hast, dann kansst du ja eh schon bis 225 hoch skillen.
Da bist du ja schon Fachmann und brauchst eigentlich einen Lehrer der dir Verzauberkunst bis 300 beibringen kann.

Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Mondenkynd (31. August 2007)

Laengischlaengi schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Skill schon auf 155 hast, dann kansst du ja eh schon bis 225 hoch skillen.
> Da bist du ja schon Fachmann und brauchst eigentlich einen Lehrer der dir Verzauberkunst bis 300 beibringen kann.
> 
> Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.



Ja hatte den irgendwann mal gefunden wusste aber nicht mehr wo =D und kann mir da ja neue Rezepte abholfen....der nächste Lehrer 225-300 is doch in Uldaman oder?


----------



## Laengischlaengi (31. August 2007)

Sorry. Habe keine Ahnung. 
Bin noch ziemlich neu in WoW.

Aber ich danke dir für deine Antworten.


----------



## Nurno (1. Oktober 2007)

Also, das Beste ist echt nach shattrath zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurno (1. Oktober 2007)

Laengischlaengi schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Skill schon auf 155 hast, dann kansst du ja eh schon bis 225 hoch skillen.
> Da bist du ja schon Fachmann und brauchst eigentlich einen Lehrer der dir Verzauberkunst bis 300 beibringen kann.
> 
> Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


Von einem netten mage nach shattrath porten lassen - bibliothek der seher + fertig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dekar1988 (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin, für die Ally is der im Wald von Elwyn ... und zwar im Turm von Azora (oder wie der heisst) ...
ganz oben! für 150-225
von 225-300 is der in Uldaman
und 300-375 is in der Ehrenfeste!

Mfg, Dekar


----------

